# NE Florida Gheenoe Mini Rally Video



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

This last weekend we had our quarterly NE Florida Gheenoe owners mini-rally out of Butler Park located just south of St. Augustine. Beautiful area and lots of good fishing.






The date for the next NE Fl mini rally has not been set yet but if interested check out the NE Florida section of the Custom Gheenoe website.


----------

